# FSA Chainring S10 vs N10



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

My CAAD9 came with a FSA Gossamer crankset, 50/34, 110BCD. I grabbed myself a new big ring -- a FSA 50T 110BCD ... the same, I thought, as the one I had on there. Only now I notice that the original to the bike had an S10 marking, and the one I just ordered that arrived today, is an N10.

What's the difference, and am I going be having any issues?


----------



## JohnnyC7 (Dec 11, 2011)

N10 is the new design to work with all 10sp systems, previously there was S-10 for all Shimano apart from DA 7900 but when they introduced a new ring that was supposed to be 7900-specific they found it worked better on the older stuff too so they run with N10 for everything now


----------

